

Can Man Ultimately Take on 'The Machine' in Chess, or Anywhere? - Thereasione
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/can-man-ultimately-take-on-the-machine-in-chess-or-anywhere

======
ChrisAntaki
Man built the machine.

------
bowerbird
unplug the machine. then see how well it fares. ;+)

-bowerbird

